# big group frogs



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

So i'm looking for a biggish frog that does well in a group. Does anyone know if Red Galact's do good in a group?


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

They sure do. But if you want something BIG that does well in groups, why don't you go for some terribilis? They're big, stout, bold, and are a great group frog.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

they do but red galacs are still harder to get ahold of and more expensive - yellow terribs? pure group awesomeness


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

winstonamc said:


> They sure do. But if you want something BIG that does well in groups, why don't you go for some terribilis? They're big, stout, bold, and are a great group frog.


Thanks, but I like ones with more pattern and less one solid color. I like the Galact's because the look like they have paint splashed on their backs .


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Bicolors....quickly becoming some of my favorite frogs. They are bold, do well in groups, have the whole Phyllobates-Bull-Dog thing going on, and are reasonably priced as well.

I keep both bicolors and Red galacts and I understand the "oh wow" factor of the splash-backs, but your first post described Bicolors to a T.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Dont rule out the other color Galactonotus. They are all awesome. But like said, Terribilis are the biggest and are great in a group. How big of a tank are you planning?


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

HunterB said:


> they do but red galacs are still harder to get ahold of and more expensive - yellow terribs? pure group awesomeness


Do you know the going rate of Red Galact's? My Dad's frog guru has a lot of inside sources and could probably get a hold of them.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

tell us more about this... frog guru...

JK, but I think they're generally somewhere between 60-100 a frog, thereabouts


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

So my Dad says that Red Galact's are rarer in the hobby. Is that because they are harder to breed then orange/yellow?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

frogboy said:


> So i'm looking for a biggish frog that does well in a group. Does anyone know if Red Galact's do good in a group?


_Phyllobates vittatus_

Awesome colour - copper, red with blue green legs
Awesome 3-4 different calls / sounds / squeeks
Great in a big group
Terrestrial - easy to house
Good size - eats like a mini bulldog - bean beetles, Hydei, even crickets.

oh....and EASY to breed! Fun to see these guys transport.


----------



## drufrog (Jun 1, 2007)

frogboy said:


> So my Dad says that Red Galact's are rarer in the hobby. Is that because they are harder to breed then orange/yellow?


Yes, more difficult to breed. I'm on a waiting list for a group of 4 for my 30 long tank. Can't wait to get these guys. If I get impatient I'll probably make my 30long a vertical tank with some imi's or vent's and then make a new tank for the red galacs.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

drufrog said:


> Yes, more difficult to breed. I'm on a waiting list for a group of 4 for my 30 long tank. Can't wait to get these guys. If I get impatient I'll probably make my 30long a vertical tank with some imi's or vent's and then make a new tank for the red galacs.


Do you know why there harder to breed? Do they need a BIG tank? Because if they do i have a 55gal for them.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

frogboy said:


> Do you know why there harder to breed? Do they need a BIG tank? Because if they do i have a 55gal for them.


They are just "tricky" to breed. Some hobbyists go years and years with them and no luck.

One guy with reds available recently told me he had the adults for 5 years and then on the 6th year....he finally got eggs!

Size of tank...just like everything else....is no sure thing either way.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Frank H said:


> Dont rule out the other color Galactonotus. They are all awesome. But like said, Terribilis are the biggest and are great in a group. How big of a tank are you planning?


55 Gallon.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

*TRAITOR!* My own son! Turning to the dark side of the frogs! Big frogs?? What's wrong with thumbs and eggfeeders? "Frogboy! I AM your father!" (picture Frog Vader face here)


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Phyllobates Aurotaenia make a great group frog also. No one of them is just like the other. They have a great loud call and mine will even eat right out of my hand. BOLD as they get!!!!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/phyllobates/57791-phyllobates-aurotaenia-intermediate.html


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

I had a 60 gallon tank with 2 red galactonotus. I sure wish I didnt get rid of them. I wanted more than 2 but thats all I could get my hands on. They were sub adults when I got them,kept them for 2 years and sold them when I sold most of my collection. Never learned their sex's. It looks like they are even more rare now than they were 4 years ago.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Frank H said:


> It looks like they are even more rare now than they were 4 years ago.


Not really rare.....demand is only so so on them.....only a few people really try hard to produce them here on the East coast anyway but usually people that want to try them, don't have problems getting a few froglets or subadults.

Not too pricey either....less than pums


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Does the Ameerega bassleri do good in groups? I really like the Understory enterprises one right here. Understory Enterprises Inc. - Ameerega bassleri


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogboy said:


> Does the Ameerega bassleri do good in groups? I really like the Understory enterprises one right here. Understory Enterprises Inc. - Ameerega bassleri


Hey Frogboy, He's bringing some of those into the country in about a month...They're only 4 for $1000! Think you can swing it?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

How's about Leucs.

Bold, great call and will use every inch of the tanks.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> _Phyllobates vittatus_
> 
> Awesome colour - copper, red with blue green legs
> Awesome 3-4 different calls / sounds / squeeks
> ...


 I'm going to agree with Phil here. Vittatus are easily one of my favorite group frogs. Mine are very bold, to the point of coming to the front of the viv when I walk by, and actually jumping into the feeding cup if they get the chance. Once they start reproducing, it's pretty impressive. I recently pulled 17 froglets out of their viv, and the pond easily has a couple dozen more in there. I see a male with a dozen plus tads on his back on a pretty regular basis.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> I recently pulled 17 froglets out of their viv, and the pond easily has a couple dozen more in there.


Was it 1.1 or what was the setup?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

2.2 adults, and later, billions of froglets!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I have to mention _P. vittatus_ as well: this is a stunning frog in person, charismatic, and do great in groups. I would say they have one of the best calls of any frog in the hobby.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

No words, just photo's. Enjoy.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh, and those are Phyllobates bicolor by the way... I completely second that they are awesome frogs. A lot like terribilis, but cheaper and more color on the legs.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> Hey Frogboy, He's bringing some of those into the country in about a month...They're only 4 for $1000! Think you can swing it?


You can try some of the less expensive bassleri morphs or Ameerga pepperi, or Ameerega trivittata most morphs are huge and they come in a few green morphs and a reddish/orange morph. Most if not all ameerega in the hobby are considered good group frogs I think...I can vouch for black bassleri and 2 stripe green trivs personally at least. vittatus are another good choice as mentioned though more luec or average dart sized, not giants but still bigger then thumbs or pums. As others said red, orange, or yellow galacts are good choices to but reds are usually hard to get quickly and a little more expensive usually. Luecs are also a good choice as mentioned but are some of the smaller "large" darts...still considerably bigger then most thumbs/pums though.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I really like Ameerega pepperi. Are they bold? And do they breed good?


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

frogboy said:


> I really like Ameerega pepperi. Are they bold? And do they breed good?


I'm curious of others experience on this as well. My pepperi are very shy. I will see them pop out a bit for feeding, otherwise I see very little of them.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

They aren't "big" frogs but H. azureiventris are a blast. They have awesome behavior, interact in interesting ways, and are always up to something. Also easy to keep and breed as long as you get a female.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

So are the orange Galacts easier to breed? I know they are cheaper and I'm wondering if that's why.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

frogboy said:


> So are the orange Galacts easier to breed? I know they are cheaper and I'm wondering if that's why.


I think the consensus is on average yes....but without a good idea of how many there are vs Reds or yellows in the hobby it is hard to say. Reds may actually breed more on average then yellows or orange but don't seem like it because there are fewer, or because of popularity trends when people didn't bother to try to breed them. Its hard to give you a definitive answer but the anecdotal evidence/opinion (At least my impression of all that) suggests yes oranges are more likely to breed consistently.


----------



## habubak (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been keeping red & black galacs for about 5 years now. I initially had great success breeding them. I have raised dozens, 2 of the adults died, and 4 of their offspring grew up in the tank with them. I went to trim back the jungle of ficus pumilia one day and "WOH! A little red & black frog! WOH!! Two of, no, three, ACH! Four of them!"

Three years ago I moved, and everyone went on a break - guess something just wasn't quite right in the new setup. Last FALL, and again this SPRING AND FALL, my red & black galacs have gone crazy. I have 3 froglets now, 18 tads, and 15 eggs, prolly with more in the tank waiting for me... <sigh, such a chore!> 

My tank is 36 inches long (guessing about 30ish gallons), I have LOTS of leaf litter, crevices in driftwood and cork bark, tunnels, crevices in rocks, etc. I currently keep 6 in this setup. I know there has to be at least one male and one female... but I don't know the ratio beyond that! 

One thing I have noticed - if two of the frogs are "jousting" with eachother, then I check for eggs. Usually this mild aggression indicates all the egg deposition sites are full & I need to refill with fresh petri dishes!

Hope this helps,
Steve


----------



## habubak (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey! First post! I thought I'd posted here before... all well.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Getting FIVE juvenile red galactonotus this Wednesday to put in a 40 gallon custom tank from glasscages! Can't wait.....I think a lot is the appeal of the "red" frog(like red frog beach bastimentos), which might make it highly saught after! 

Not to derail, but do the P. vittatus start out shy as juvies and then slowly mature into a boldness? My juvies are pretty skittish at the moment....

Anyway, good luck with whatever you choose, frog boy! You cannot go wrong in this hobby 


Alex


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

hey frogboy I was looking through herpetologic.net and saw that they had red splash back galacs. I saw them and it reminded me of you looking for them. It's up to you if you wanna give em a shot just make sure the education on them is present i suppose, good luck.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

yours said:


> Getting FIVE juvenile red galactonotus this Wednesday to put in a 40 gallon custom tank from glasscages! Can't wait.....I think a lot is the appeal of the "red" frog(like red frog beach bastimentos), which might make it highly saught after!
> 
> *Not to derail, but do the P. vittatus start out shy as juvies and then slowly mature into a boldness? My juvies are pretty skittish at the moment....*
> 
> ...


Yeah, they get more bold as they get older. As adults they're generally considered "moderately shy" (according to the care sheet, I've seen some pretty bold ones though) but not half as bad as the young'uns.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

tclipse said:


> Yeah, they get more bold as they get older. As adults they're generally considered "moderately shy" (according to the care sheet, I've seen some pretty bold ones though) but not half as bad as the young'uns.


 I second this. As froglets, they are pretty jumpy. After a year or so, they really seem to settle down. They're not bold like bicolor (come on, poke me and we'll see what happens), but they are not very shy, either. Out of my group of 4, I have 2 that stare me down from across the room, and only hop away after I stick my hand in the viv.


----------



## frogboy (Sep 25, 2010)

I was wondering if i could put yellow and orange Galactonotus in the same Viv? Or would they not be found in the wild together? Please remember that i am only 11 and just trying to learn so please don't jump down my throat.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

frogboy said:


> I was wondering if i could put yellow and orange Galactonotus in the same Viv? Or would they not be found in the wild together? Please remember that i am only 11 and just trying to learn so please don't jump down my throat.


No, that is mixing morphs and that is very frowned upon by most in the hobby, as is mixing species usually. For more information on mixing species and/or morphs try the search function. But basically when mixing morphs there is a good chance of breeding and if those frogs are released into the hobby it could make things very confusing and many may have no idea what they are actually buying. It would be nice if everyone could be counted on not to breed/sell hybrids or at least represent them truthfully and accurately but that isn't the case, and even if you promise never to release them into the hobby things happen, people die, go broke and have to sell/give away frogs you never know so we strongly discourage it. 

The majority of us are concerned with the species/morph's integrity and that they actually represent the frogs found in the wild to the best of our ability. One exception is frogs of the same species from the exact same locale may be mixed ethically since any variation in color/pattern is likely a natural part of that population and not an actual separate morph. I don't believe that is the case with orange/yellow galacts. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but the majority of us don't want to see our hobby turn into the confusing mess other hobbies have become that allowed this such as some of the snake hobbies and leopard gecko hobby.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> I second this. As froglets, they are pretty jumpy. After a year or so, they really seem to settle down. They're not bold like bicolor (come on, poke me and we'll see what happens), but they are not very shy, either. Out of my group of 4, I have 2 that stare me down from across the room, and only hop away after I stick my hand in the viv.


My adult Male always hides, he's not nearly as bold as yours. I can only get within a few inches of my tank then he is ghost ... the other 7 froglets I have also hide all the time. I think maybe u got lucky and got some bold frogs bc generally this species is usually skittish ... 
BUT

I agree tho, Vitts are great group frogs (although small, not the BIG frogs boy is looking for) ...


----------

